# National Geographic Light



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Thought I would try this light out...I can return it in 60 days if I don't like it. I really like the programmable part..that I can easily do!

Anyone have any experience with this or LED lighting? Was told this should work in a 20 gallon long for high light.

National Geographic Deluxe Programmable Led Aquarium Light 
White Led; Sunlight, Clear 7,000K-10,000k
Blue Led: Moonlight, Blue 20,000K


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

I have decided to return this and go with the Finnex Ray 2.


----------



## Laserflair62 (Mar 16, 2014)

I was looking at lighting options for my 20 tall tank. I searched this light but found nothing on it. Was it just not powerful enough for you?


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

The finnex Ray2 has those red lights on it right? NO blue lights for night time. That was kinda the only thing keeping me away from it. I like the blue night lights.


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

looks liek i was mistaken about the ray2. the one i posted below dosnt have the blue lights. 
http://www.amazon.com/Finnex-Fugera...qid=1401468164&sr=8-3&keywords=finnex+fugeray


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

I got lots of advice on this in the last couple days. The National Geographic is not strong enough for plants needing high light in a 20 gallon long. For what I am trying to do, it was recommended to go with the Finnex Ray2. This lighting thing can be so confusing..lol. 
I like the blue lights too...I was thinking maybe I could add a string of the blue with the led submersible ones....


----------



## umarnasir335 (Jan 9, 2014)

Island, go with a Finnex planted+ instead. The RayII, while excellent, will bring balance issues if you're not going pressurized Co2 at at least 2 bubbles per second or so...


----------



## Laserflair62 (Mar 16, 2014)

I was in an aquarium store for about two hours talking about different LED options for a 20 high. Im still a little confused, on how to pick out lights lol. But you'll definitely spend at least $100 for high lights. I was recommended a Fluval Aquotic Life and Plant LED strip. It had multiple colors (red green yellow, blue, white etc.) and was powerful enough for tall tanks. I didnt buy it, but it was beautiful.


----------



## Catladywithafish (Oct 2, 2013)

Laserflair, your one fish is Pretty colors.


----------



## Laserflair62 (Mar 16, 2014)

Aww, thanks! He's a cellophane with a little butterfly pattern. I've never seen that color on a veiltail before so i just picked him up :3


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

the fugeray and fugerayII both have the blue actinic lights. the fugeray -r has the red nm lights. both the fugeray and fugeray -r are good for low to medium light plants. the rayII is for high light with co2. the fluval light has a estimated lifetime of 17,000 hours,while the fugerays are at 40,000 hrs. they are less expensive than the fluval also. the finnex also have the best comparable par rating in its class.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

The fluval is rated at 50,000 not 17,000. The ONLY drawback to the fluval light is it's price but it's performance is worth it imo


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

Agent13 said:


> The fluval is rated at 50,000 not 17,000. The ONLY drawback to the fluval light is it's price but it's performance is worth it imo


you are correct. i think i got my marineland info messed up with my fluval. sorry. the fluval lights are nice,but the price tag is too rich for me.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I have learned a lot about lighting this week...sure can be confusing. So many different things to consider. So far, with lots of questions, other forums, the Finnex has been the most recommended, so I am going with the rayII for the high light. I am now working on the c02 set up.

I have found my passion with the planted tanks...and my bettas...can't wait to see how happy they will be in a heavily planted 10 gallons of their own


----------

